# More Cattle Outlook



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Continued records....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle-outlook-continued-records-university-news-release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Just amazing.

When the dust clears and the market settles I hope there is still money to be made in cattle. Seeing what has happened to corn has me a little uneasy. We can not produce a record crop of cattle as quickly as with corn. Building the supply of beef is a slow go. Still has me worried there may be a consumer backlash.

I read last week that imports to the the U.S. from Australia were up 200%, mostly because of their drought and the higher value of the dollar.

The stronger dollar seems to have also slowed our exports of beef. Does not seem to have had an affect on the prices though. Still seems to be a demand.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

There was a big sale last sat. about an hour from me. They ran 60 black bred heifers through the ring, one man took them all at 4k apiece.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

TJH said:


> There was a big sale last sat. about an hour from me. They ran 60 black bred heifers through the ring, one man took them all at 4k apiece.


Wow!


----------

